# D.H.P - The Derelict House Project 2012



## ZerO81 (Jan 2, 2013)

*
D.H.P - The Derelict House Project 2012

Early last year, I saw a report which had been put together by a fellow explorer to document some of the abandoned & derelict houses he had passed on his travels, I was instantly hooked on the idea, as I had been looking for a project I could work on over a period of time, rather than the normal 'one visit, one set of shots' standard explore, so over the first 7 or 8 months of the year I kept an eye out for forgotten and falling down old houses, this is the result of that hunt.

I thoroughly enjoyed doing this project as I love going out places and taking photos of crumbling ruins almost as much as I enjoy visiting big, popular 'derps'. 

With that in mind, I am going to work on another one of these projects this year. So, if anyone passes derelict houses on there travels (ideally in the North-West area), would you be able to make a note of its location and drop me a PM so I can include it in this years efforts - Cheers .

[1]






[2]





[3]





[4] & [5]








[6]





[7]





[8]





[9] The 'Murder Mansion'





[10] The 'Murder Mansion'





[11] The 'Murder Mansion' Guest House





[12]





[13]





[14]





[15]





[16]





[17]




*​


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 2, 2013)

Great shots mate . love the split toning technique as you know, no.8 looks familiar somehow


----------



## ZerO81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Cheers mate, I am still working on the split tone as I am not 100% happy with it yet.

#8 is somewhere in Altrincham if that is any help to you - problem with some of these places is I have lost the exact locations, will make a better note of them this year though.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 2, 2013)

Can't believe number 11 has got a satellite dish attached! It looks ancient...

I like this idea!


----------



## georgie (Jan 2, 2013)

top stuff as always bud


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jan 2, 2013)

Great idea fella - The amount of derp houses i pass and never give a second though - Think i will start taking a few snaps from now on


----------



## sweet pea (Jan 2, 2013)

like the last shot


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 2, 2013)

Great idea! Cracking shots and lovely finds


----------



## intrigued bylife (Jan 2, 2013)

Great photos
Love the Murder Mansion is there a story behind it ? Looks well sealed up !!


----------



## ZerO81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Cheers for the comments guys, once you start to look, its amazing just how many places there are around!



intrigued bylife said:


> Great photos
> Love the Murder Mansion is there a story behind it ? Looks well sealed up !!



There certainly is - *The Murder Mansion*


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 2, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> Cheers for the comments guys, once you start to look, its amazing just how many places there are around!
> 
> 
> 
> There certainly is - *The Murder Mansion*



Oh, how macabre! Still it does look like a fantastic house to explore..be a bit creepy though


----------



## ZerO81 (Jan 2, 2013)

It was sealed up tighter than a very sealed up tight thing sadly, it seems to be watched over (probably due to its notoriety) and every steel board was very tightly attached.

I bet the atmosphere in the place would be very odd if one were to get in there though!


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 2, 2013)

*Great stuff! No 8 looks a good un...*


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 2, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> It was sealed up tighter than a very sealed up tight thing sadly, it seems to be watched over (probably due to its notoriety) and every steel board was very tightly attached.
> 
> I bet the atmosphere in the place would be very odd if one were to get in there though!



I can imagine.Probably to keep out the ghost hunters and those with a penchant for the macabre


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 2, 2013)

like the idea too matey ,,, recognise about two of them where I was with you on the day.

Yes I had a couple of tries at murder house and it was indeed tighter than a tight thing that had just had all the nuts tightened.

Last I passed it fairly recently there's now boards to stop you even getting in the grounds.


----------



## fragglehunter (Jan 2, 2013)

what a cracking set of shots, murder manor has recently been sold despite what you read in the Daily Mail


----------



## fragglehunter (Jan 2, 2013)

oh a nice little spooky derp house at the side of the industrial estate near the old Shell RAF place


----------



## Ratters (Jan 2, 2013)

Cool stuff dude - Great little project


----------



## MrDan (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice idea, Number 16 looks a lovely little quaint place.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 3, 2013)

Amazing photos.


----------



## st33ly (Jan 3, 2013)

Brilliant photo's. Number 14 looks like something Ive driven past a few times and always wondered wheather it's lived in or not.


----------



## Walshy (Jan 3, 2013)

Ramsgatonian said:


> Can't believe number 11 has got a satellite dish attached! It looks ancient...
> 
> I like this idea!



That was good spotting.
I didn't even see it until you mentioned it.


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 3, 2013)

That's a great idea mate. If I spy owt will deffo give you or judders a nudge. We're not that far apart 

Had been watching three myself, but turns out they are all occupied by recluses


----------



## mookster (Jan 3, 2013)

Great stuff...8 and 9 are proper horror movie-esque buildings


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 3, 2013)

beautiful images, great project!!


----------



## ZerO81 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback everyone, glad people like the shots as much as I enjoyed taking them, its really got me excited about finding more derelict houses this year.



fragglehunter said:


> oh a nice little spooky derp house at the side of the industrial estate near the old Shell RAF place



Any further info about this old Shell RAF place, it does not sound familiar.



Walshy said:


> That was good spotting.
> I didn't even see it until you mentioned it.



Lol, me too....and its my photo 



Silent Hill said:


> That's a great idea mate. If I spy owt will deffo give you or judders a nudge. We're not that far apart
> 
> Had been watching three myself, but turns out they are all occupied by recluses



Cheers for keeping an eye out mate, much appreciated. I know what you mean about some potential places turning out to have people living in them...as myself and Judders found out after spending quite some time mooching around some very interesting out buildings of what looked like a long-forgotten house (event the stone steps to the raised up back door had been removed!)


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 3, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> I know what you mean about some potential places turning out to have people living in them...as myself and Judders found out after spending quite some time mooching around some very interesting out buildings of what looked like a long-forgotten house (event the stone steps to the raised up back door had been removed!)



Yeah  Ya never know who or what may be lying in wait


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 3, 2013)

I really like number 16 was that on the same day as number 17 ?


----------



## ZerO81 (Jan 3, 2013)

Yep it was, #16 looked quite promising looking through the window as the front room was full of old TV's, but the farmer noticed me on the way in and quickly arrived to see what I was up to as they had had a few people 'visiting' the place a week or so previous to that causing damage. They were nice after I explained why I was there (but you could tell they thought taking photos of old buildings was a little odd).


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 3, 2013)

ahhhhh yes remember it now. Nice that they were OK with you though


----------



## ZerO81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Judderman62 said:


> ahhhhh yes remember it now. Nice that they were OK with you though



I still to this day wonder what else they had in the house, could have been that new illusive hoarders house we were after all year and sadly never found


----------



## Ellis (Jan 5, 2013)

I like 7 and 8 not sure if I have seen them on here before? 

Did you get into the guest house?


----------



## dave (Jan 5, 2013)

Pics not showing for me would like to see them.


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 6, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> Cheers for the comments guys, once you start to look, its amazing just how many places there are around!
> 
> 
> 
> There certainly is - *The Murder Mansion*





"convicted killers cannot normally inherit money from their victims." Should not have made me chuckle! Would bet it's a great creepy looking mooch though.

Great idea with the photos, I keep thinking of doing a sketch book again but never get round to it!

L x


----------



## BTP Liam (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesome, I much prefer the real 'ruins' like most above than still in shape derelict constructions.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 6, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> I still to this day wonder what else they had in the house, could have been that new illusive hoarders house we were after all year and sadly never found



There's time yet matey


----------



## ZerO81 (Jan 6, 2013)

dave said:


> Pics not showing for me would like to see them.



Not sure what the issue is for you Dave, the pics seem to still be there for me.



Ellis said:


> I like 7 and 8 not sure if I have seen them on here before?
> 
> Did you get into the guest house?



7 & 8 were a part of about 4 houses on the same plot of land, not sure what the story was behind them, i was just driving somewhere and saw a big stone block across a drive way, real bonus to find 4 houses!



explorer101 said:


> Great idea with the photos, I keep thinking of doing a sketch book again but never get round to it!
> 
> L x



You should do, even if its just for yourself, you can take it out and look at the pictures every now and again to remember some of the places you have visited, I have a photo book which includes a couple of photos from each location i visit.



BTP Liam said:


> Awesome, I much prefer the real 'ruins' like most above than still in shape derelict constructions.



They are a nice little bonus, if you are having a 'fail day' where all your targets are no-go's, you are bound to find something like this.



Judderman62 said:


> There's time yet matey



Yep, we have been given another 51 weeks to try again


----------



## rambling rose (Jan 6, 2013)

Good idea, looking forward to more great pictures.


----------

